# Apple TV + airPort ou jailbeak ou Archos tv connect ?



## dldstyle (4 Avril 2013)

Salut à tous,

N'ayant pas de débit suffisant avec l'ADSL pour avoir une box TV avec mon FAI, je cherche une solution pour pouvoir diffuser des vidéos (et accessoirement des photos depuis mon mac ou iPhone).

J'ai vu récemment sur la chaine techno une vidéo de l'Archos TV connect mais un commentaire sur un article m'a ernvoyé vers l'Apple TV que 'avais peut être écarté trop vite.

J'ai vu qu'il existait la possibilité de la jailbreaker pour étendre ses possibilités mais un vendeur Boulanger m'a conseillé airParrot.

Bref je suis un peu perdu et je vous demande votre avis.

Merci. 

PS : mon Mac est un iMac 3.06 GHe Intel Core 2 Duo.


----------



## Siciliano (5 Avril 2013)

Hello !

Alors concernant le jailbreak de l'ATV, c'est possible, mais que sur la 2 (et actuellement, il n'y a que la 3 de vendu...). Donc sauf si tu trouves d'occas une ATV2, tu pourras pas jailbreak.
Il sera surement possible d'utiliser AirParrot en effet, à voir si tu ne seras pas limiter en terme de puissance de ton iMac pour diffuser la vidéo.
Surtout que ton iMac est trop ancien pour utiliser AirPort Video (et il faut également avoir Mountain Lion) de base. 

Après, concernant l'Archos TV, je ne peux pas te fournir plus d'info...


----------



## dldstyle (5 Avril 2013)

Merci pour ton retour. J'ai creusé hier soir cette histoire et j'ai lu entre temps que le jailbreak ne pouvait se faite que jusqu'à le version 2.

Je pense donc m'acheter d'occasion une AT2 et installer KPMG.

Merci.


----------

